# Flash FXP immer nur ein Download?



## karldetlef (15. November 2001)

HI Leutz, 

Ich hab jetzt endlich Flash FXP, und dann wollte ich was downloaden.
Aber da ich ja mit DSL (Hach, endlich...!) bis zu 90 kb/s downloaden kann, frag ich mich nun, ob ich mehr als eine File gleichzeitig laden kann, weil die Server oder so, dass ja net zulassen, oder zu langsam sind. 
Weiß das jemand?

greetz

Krankmelder


----------



## Moartel (15. November 2001)

In einem DL-Manager ist es normal möglich mehrere DLs gleichzeitig laufen zu lassen. Es sei denn der ftp beschränkt den User automatisch auf einen DL.
Vorsicht: Manche DL-Manager - ich weiß nicht ob Flash FXP dazugehört - senden Requests an mehrere Stellen des files um den DL zu beschleunigen. Das mögen viele Serverbetreiber nicht und es kann sein dass du vom Server gekickt wirst. Mit GetRight hat man aber keine Probleme.


----------



## karldetlef (15. November 2001)

Tja, thx, ich werde mich erkundigen, ob man nur einen DL laufen lassen kann, aber ich glaub es eher weniger.
Hat vielleicht jemand noch ne Idee, an was es liegen könnte, oder is ein anderer DL-Manager, z.B. Gozill@ besser?


greetz

Krankmelder


----------



## Moartel (15. November 2001)

Ich benutze wie gesagt GetRight, der mir noch nie Probleme gemacht hat und auch nicht die Angewohnheit hat mehrere Requests an für ein file zu schicken um den DL zu beschleunigen. Mit dem fehlt dir nie was. Die Einstellungen für automatischen Download sind auch gut. Mit Download-Skripten hatte ich auch noch nie Probleme. Möchte das Teil nimmer missen. zudem ist er extrem schnell. Gut geeignet zum saugen vieler files.

Dass du von bestimmten Servern nur ein file saugen kannst ist gut möglich da die Betreiber allen Usern das saugen ermöglichen wollen. Ist aber eher die Ausnahme als die Regel. Wahrscheinlicher ist eine Userbeschränkung.
Es kann aber auch sein dass im DL-Manager eingestellt ist dass er immer nur ein file saugt. Oder nur ein file pro Server. Bei GetRight kann man das recht schön einstellen. Schau dir mal die Konfiguration genau an.


----------



## karldetlef (16. November 2001)

Ähem.. wo bekomm ich GetRight her?   Dann probier ich halt ma GetRight. ;-) 
greetz

Krankmelder


----------

